# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  compensazione f24 da annullare

## tigre palmare

Buongiorno a tutti
in questi giorni è stato inviato un modello F24 a saldo zero, in quanto si è proceduto a compensazione di una ritenuta d'acconto con un credito IVA. Il pagamento è stato accettato e ci è stata inviata la ricevuta.
Da un controllo si è constatato che il cliente non poteva effettuare la compensazione in quanto a suo carico pendono debiti iscritti a ruolo per imposte erariali per un ammontare superiore a 1500 euro. Abbiamo richiesto telematicamente l'annullamento ma ci veniva rifiutato in quanto c'era già stata inviata la ricevuta.
Come devo procedere?

----------


## Niccolò

> Buongiorno a tutti
> in questi giorni è stato inviato un modello F24 a saldo zero, in quanto si è proceduto a compensazione di una ritenuta d'acconto con un credito IVA. Il pagamento è stato accettato e ci è stata inviata la ricevuta.
> Da un controllo si è constatato che il cliente non poteva effettuare la compensazione in quanto a suo carico pendono debiti iscritti a ruolo per imposte erariali per un ammontare superiore a 1500 euro. Abbiamo richiesto telematicamente l'annullamento ma ci veniva rifiutato in quanto c'era già stata inviata la ricevuta.
> Come devo procedere?

  Cambia i codici facendo coincidere debito e credito. Non dovrebbero esserci problemi.

----------


## tigre palmare

Così facendo le multe diventano due....... c'è il divieto di compensazione....

----------


## vincenzoros

> Così facendo le multe diventano due....... c'è il divieto di compensazione....

  Ma guarda credo che tu debba andare personalmente all'AdE per farlo annullare. Cmq il consiglio di inviare un f24 con situazioni invertite non credo sia sbagliato. In fondo così ripristini la situazione iniziale. In caso di accertamento li mostri entrambi e annullano la cartella. Cmq io andrei personalmente.

----------


## sera78

mi accodo all'argomento per un chiarimento:
Mi sono accorta che il vecchio consulente ha compensato con dell'IVA a credito richiesta con il TR per una sas il contributo artigiano di un socio.
come posso far recuperare quell'iva al mio cliente?

----------


## tigre palmare

Mi sono messo in contatto con l'agenzia delle entrate che mi ha confermato che l'unico modo è la richiesta di annullamento scritta. Farò così

----------


## Elisa Antolini

> mi accodo all'argomento per un chiarimento:
> Mi sono accorta che il vecchio consulente ha compensato con dell'IVA a credito richiesta con il TR per una sas il contributo artigiano di un socio.
> come posso far recuperare quell'iva al mio cliente?

  Secondo me si potrebbe anche far riversare il contributo compensato con un nuovo F24 in ravvedimento.
EA

----------


## robil

> Buongiorno a tutti
> in questi giorni è stato inviato un modello F24 a saldo zero, in quanto si è proceduto a compensazione di una ritenuta d'acconto con un credito IVA. Il pagamento è stato accettato e ci è stata inviata la ricevuta.
> Da un controllo si è constatato che il cliente non poteva effettuare la compensazione in quanto a suo carico pendono debiti iscritti a ruolo per imposte erariali per un ammontare superiore a 1500 euro. Abbiamo richiesto telematicamente l'annullamento ma ci veniva rifiutato in quanto c'era già stata inviata la ricevuta.
> Come devo procedere?

  A norma di legge non c'è soluzione. Un f24 inviato è annullabile solo fino a 2 giorni lavorativi antecedenti la scadenza. Poi è definitivo. Si potrebbe al limite fare istanza per correggere errori materiali (modifica codici e simili). C'è un comportamento concluso che viola una norma (il divieto di compensazione). L'unica soluzione, a norma di legge, sarebbe quella del ravvedimento ma tenendo conto che le sanzioni per divieto di compensazione non sono del 30% ma del 100 %. Ovvio che il funzionario dell'ade può annullarlo azzerando gli importi ma si tratta di una sua iniziativa personale.

----------


## GINOX

Si va in agenzia e si fa annullare con richiesta scritta.

----------


## MrDike

Personalmente, sono sempre andato in Agenzia che ha annullato le deleghe con saldo pari a zero su semplice istanza scritta. Naturalmente, devi trattarsi di tributi esclusivamente erariali (no INPS o altro).

----------

